# Marseille : AES : janvier 2005



## grazie13 (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous. 

À la maison, je suis la seule utilisatrice de Mac., je souhaiterai me mettre en relation avec des passionnés de Mac., dans notre régions, les Bouches-du-Rhône, (30 km de Marseille) .
Si vous êtes du coin ,faites-moi signe. Bye
 :bebe:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

Coucou, bienvenue sur MacGe.  

Des utilisateurs Mac dans ta région? Tu ne vas alors pas tarder à faire connaissance ici d'utilisateurs Mac de ta région.  Je pense tout naturellement à Sa Majesté...  

Sinon, y en a d'autres...  Faites-vous connaître...


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et benvenue sur macgé :coucou!

voui mais un peu expatrié en ce moment 
tu as la liste pacamac si tu veux 

30 km... la ciotat ?, aix ?, martigues? , la fare les oliviers ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

Salut 

Expatrié par la force des choses en région parisienne

30 km de Marseille c'est le nord profond


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Le mistral souffle parfois dans le potager... (entre Aix et Salon   )

Tu n'es pas toute seule grazie13...   

nass : c'est quoi cette "liste pacamac" ?


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> nass : c'est quoi cette "liste pacamac" ?


Tu sais qu'il existe Google


----------



## grazie13 (14 Octobre 2004)

:bebe:   

Je suis une Parisienne descendue dans le sud de Marseille.
Nous nous trouvons, à Sausset-les-Pins exactement.
Mon ami est passionné, dans un tout autre domaine, il est vespatiste (passionné dans les "vespas*" ancien model). Rien à voir avec les ordinateurs ...
 :love:   
Je me sens assez isolée, mes amis sont P.C, mon frère (informaticien) idem, et moi Mac.

Alors, pourquoi ne pas joindre sa passion Mac., avec de la cordialité , de la sympathie*; parler Mac. ainsi que tout autre chose , devant une tasse de café, et si affinité une bonne bouffe entre amis....
Comme le dit mon profil, je suis novice dans ce monde Mac.,mais ne demande qu'a progresser, malgré le fait d'avoir un "Mac." plutôt "obselet",comment l'écrit-on en anglais?
Je veux dire "vieux", hors course.

  :bebe:   

Bonne soirée


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il existe Google



Goût quoi ??


----------



## je@nnot (14 Octobre 2004)

Mac et Soleil c'est parfait!!!

Bienvenue dans le sud et sur Mac


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2004)

sausset c'est sympa fait les calanques :love:
marseillveyre hummm :love:
http://membres.lycos.fr/pacamac/


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Merci naas...

(J'suis allé voir : "Dernière mise à jour : 06/11/2000 "... !!! poussiéreux ce site    )


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2004)

le site est vilain au possible mais la liste fonctionne (vu que j'y suis  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le site est vilain au possible mais la liste fonctionne (vu que j'y suis  )


 Ou ça ??


----------



## grazie13 (15 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as la liste pacamac si tu veux


Pour ma part, je vais déjà voir sur ce site " mac g." si il y a des internautes qui habitent où passent régulièrement à Sausset-les-pins ou proche, Martigues par exemple.
Je suis sûre qu'il y a des femmes , également, alors faites-moi signe.

Bye.

  :bebe:


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

grazie13 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je vais déjà voir sur ce site " mac g." si il y a des internautes qui  passent régulièrement à Sausset-les-pins.


Faudrait qu'ils se trompent souvent au mauvais embranchement alors  ... non c'est vrai, Sausset faut faire expres pour y passer...j'y vais tous les...2-3ans ...:rose:


			
				grazie13 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûre qu'il y a des femmes , également, alors faites-moi signe.


 Où çà !?! ça m'intéresse moi aussi :love:   

Sinon, tu as une grande baraque ? (doit guère y avoir de studios à Sausset ) ... non, je dis ça parce que ça pourrait être cool d'y faire une AES avec des Suisses et des Nordistes... histoire qu'ils voient le soleil (hé psstt! FanREM toi aussi, t'as pas de la place à ST-Raph' ?)  ... le mec qui abuse pas tu sais... à moins que Sonnyboy puisse loger tous les modos...  non ? 


(désolé Golf... suis pas bien aujourd'hui...le ferais plus :rose: ...)


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (désolé Golf... suis pas bien aujourd'hui...le ferais plus :rose: ...)


Pourquoi ?
C'est pas un forum conseil ici, on ôte la cravate...
Ce n'est pas non plus une annexe du Bar


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


ben->


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un forum conseil ici, on ôte la cravate...


+


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas non plus une annexe du Bar


c'est une histoire d'adéquation...
Adequate, adequate   

(sinon, franchement...tu me vois en cravate moi ? :mouais: )
Heuu
Non, pas vraiment


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2004)

les enfants je descends dans notre bonne région marseillaise du 20 dec au 10 janv :love: , il y a une mini aes prevue dans ce créneau ?


----------



## Lila (3 Novembre 2004)

..Salut Grazie et bienvenue! Deux fois !
 1-pour être sur mac..même obsolet...tte...saullette....vieux....c pas grave ça fonctionne ..ya même un forum pour les vieilleries .....
 2-pour avoir l'intelligence le courage (ou l'inconsience  ) de venir sur les forums..surtout le bar où tu feras des rencontres diverses et variées...de quoi occuper tes soirées d'hiver...

 et si tu te débrouilles bien, tu risques d'avoir une AES direct dans ton salon dans très peu de temps........Rassures toi, ils se tiennent toujours bien ......


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

grazie13 a dit:
			
		

> ...si il y a des internautes qui habitent où passent régulièrement à Sausset-les-pins ou proche, Martigues par exemple.
> Je suis sûre qu'il y a des femmes , également, alors faites-moi signe.


Vas voir ici... 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Rassures toi, ils se tiennent toujours bien ......


Pas garanti


----------



## nicogala (3 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les enfants je descends dans notre bonne région marseillaise du 20 dec au 10 janv :love: , il y a une mini aes prevue dans ce créneau ?


 on réserve au shamballa ?


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2004)

ouaip  je vote pour le chambala :love: c'est partit !
on peux aussi aller a marseilleveyre ?


----------



## Yip (1 Décembre 2004)

Je peux venir ?   


C'est où ce shamballa ?


Je suis absent du 22 au 3, faisez pas les c.ns, choisissez une date où je puisse venir, un mercredi après-midi ça m'irait bien, le soir ça sera tard...

Enfin une AES où je peux venir, j'espère


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

Le shambala c'est ça  
	


			
				Le shambala a dit:
			
		

> Mille et une nuits
> Salon de thé à l'orientale, le Shambhala propose tous les thés du monde, que l'on déguste au calme, sans chaussures, assis sur des poufs. L'ambiance très reposante du lieu est confortée par la décoration d'inspiration berbère, et -n'en déplaise aux plus intoxiqués d'entre nous- par l'absence de fumée et de goudrons dans l'air, puisque la cigarette est interdite.


 
je connais pas la nouvelle version mais l'ancienne était vraiment sympa :love:
pour marseilleveyre, c'est un resto tenu par la famille d'un copain a 20 minutes après la fin de la route de callelongue, je pars plutôt sur la date du 3 au 9 janvier, mercredi c'est le 5 perso je suis en vacances donc je m'en fous, ça me va :love: et ton neveu il sera là ? 

le resto le soir c'est un peu limite quand même , le mieux c'est départ de callelongue vers les 11h00 12h00 et retour avant la nuit vers les 5-6 heures direction le shambala :love: c'est bon ça ?


----------



## Yip (2 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et ton neveu il sera là ?
> 
> le resto le soir c'est un peu limite quand même , le mieux c'est départ de callelongue vers les 11h00 12h00 et retour avant la nuit vers les 5-6 heures direction le shambala :love: c'est bon ça ?




Le neveu il sera chez lui, dans l'Aisne, mon département d'origine, et puis il a un bac à préparer?  


Par contre je finis le boulot vers 12h - 12h 30 à Fréjus, après il faut me laisser le temps de venir (ou je vous rejoins), et puis il faudra me donner un plan, je situe mal d'ici


----------



## Lila (2 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> , le mieux c'est départ de callelongue vers les 11h00 12h00 et retour avant la nuit vers les 5-6 heures direction le shambala :love: c'est bon ça ?


 
 ....Joli bôôôô ! :love:...l'endroit à l'air super. ça me va!
 maintenant faut arrêter la date, l'heure et faire la liste officielle.


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

bon moi les dates c'est quand vous voulez (vacances :love: ) donnez moi vos indisponibilités on va procéder par éliminations


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous. Je suis régulièrement dans le Sud (St Raphael), et particulièrement disponible en août.


----------



## Lila (2 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon moi les dates c'est quand vous voulez (vacances :love: ) donnez moi vos indisponibilités on va procéder par éliminations


 ...ben moi j'ai pas vraiment de préferences ...vu que je suis pas en vacances ..au contraire....en début de soirée c'est bien (eu égard à mon âge cononique...) enfin pour une fois que c'est pas loin, je vais pas chipoter ....:love:


----------



## nicogala (2 Décembre 2004)

Ahhh, bien bien... 
Alors, il va être intéressant de voir non seulement le jour, mais aussi la plage horaire (pour la plage tout court, on attendra l'été  ) de disponibilité de chacun(e) .  ah, oui, aussi, très important : la mobilité ! Quel est votre moyen de transport ? combien de passagers pouvez-vous prendre ? (une voiture/personne ça va pas le faire pour se garer...)

Naas, le resto dont tu parles c'est pas "Chez le Belge" ? ...ouvert seulement l'été ou les w-e ...

Bon, pour les dispo et horaires, on va jouer au "copier-coller"...je m'y colle 

*Disponibilités:*

- *nicogala*: a priori tous les jours à n'importe quelle heure (pas compliqué) , peut prendre    de un à 4 passagers


----------



## Lila (2 Décembre 2004)

Bon alors on vafaire ça dans les règles de lard !
*
AES MARSEILLAISE !!!!
Le ...............à.................au SHAMBALA*

* <là!

**JE VIENS :love:..*.et même je co-voiture !
*nicogala*:  tous les jours à n'importe quelle heure , peut prendre    de un à 4 passagers 
*Lila: *si j'ai pas mouru sous le taf..et me reste une place..pour qui veut se geler a moto:casse:







*CHUIS PAS SÛR !







 JE NE VIENS PAS
**

*


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Naas, le resto dont tu parles c'est pas "Chez le Belge" ? ...ouvert seulement l'été ou les w-e ...


non lui c'est un voleur il se sert a lidl cet empafé (véridique  ), non à la calanque de marseilleveyre http://frederic13.free.fr/itineraire.htm, faut que je voie si on peu x y aller en bateau si mon copain est dispo sinon marche a pied (pas un drâme au contraire :love: )

par contre je précise que le shambala c'est non fumeur, et pas d'alcool,  donc on peux faire plusieurs endroits, en fait je verrais quand même mieux le resto que le shambaal non ? qu'en pensez vous ? 

sinon dates: quand vous voulez, et j'aurais une voiture aussi


----------



## krystof (2 Décembre 2004)

Il y aura des filles nues ? Sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on vafaire ça dans les règles de lard !


Non, les règles de l'art, c'est çà  :


* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- naas
- nicogala
- Lila
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

-  
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
- 
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de xxxx :_ 
- nicogala :  à priori 4 places
-


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

merci gofl  mais je prefere quand même le resto 


Rectifié et en attente pour le lieu [et la date] 
Soyez plus efficaces que les bretons  :rateau: 
golf


----------



## Switcher (2 Décembre 2004)

* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- naas
- nicogala
- Lila
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
- 
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de xxxx :_ 
- nicogala :  à priori 4 places


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- naas
- nicogala
- Lila
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
- * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
- 
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de xxxx :_ 
- nicogala :  à priori 4 places
-MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )



Bon valà, à vos marques


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2004)

* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- naas
- nicogala
- Lila
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
- * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Web'O (c'est très tentant, mais ça va être difficile...)
- 
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de xxxx :_ 
- nicogala :  à priori 4 places
-MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )



Bon valà, à vos marques


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - naas
  - nicogala
  - Lila
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
  - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Web'O (c'est très tentant, mais ça va être difficile...)
  - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
  -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - 
  - 
  -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de xxxx :_ 
  - nicogala :  à priori 4 places
  -MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )



  Bon valà, à vos marques


----------



## FANREM (2 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (hé psstt! FanREM toi aussi, t'as pas de la place à ST-Raph' ?)  ... le mec qui abuse pas tu sais... à moins que Sonnyboy puisse loger tous les modos...  non ?



Non, t'abuses pas, mais j'ai pris du retard a l'allumage  :rose: Pardon
Par le plus grand des hasards  ,  il se trouve que je suis a Marseille du dim 9 au soir (18 H) au merc 12 janvier au soir (18 H 30) et dispo pour une sortie avec le plus grand plaisir 
Je peux n'importe quand dans cette tranche sauf le mardi 11 au soir (Concert R.E.M)

J'ai loué une voiture sur place pour les 3 jours (je fais Paris Marseille en TGV), et si vous voulez en profiter, faites moi signe. 
Pour le logement, je suis chez un copain sur place, 

Voila mes disponibilités


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2004)

Si je peux me permettre, c'est dommage d'annoncer une proposition d'AES un mois juste avant qu'elle n'ait lieue.  

Laissez plus de temps pour s'organiser, et notamment pour ceux qui voudraient venir de plus loin. 

PS: coucou FanREM...  le 12 janvier je suis aussi au concert de REM mais à Genève.


Excusez le, MacGéens et MacGéennes, mais c'est un Suisse  :rateau: 
le modérateur :rose:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, c'est dommage d'annoncer une proposition d'AES un mois juste avant qu'elle n'ait lieue.
> 
> Laissez plus de temps pour s'organiser, et notamment pour ceux qui voudraient venir de plus loin.



Oui mais bon, on est pas obligé chaque fois de faire les choses en grandes pompes...     

Dans le Sud c'est une première    

Je crois que cela a été initié par une Personne Nass (si je ne me trompe ) qui est juste de passage pour quelques jours à MArseille :rose:.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon, on est pas obligé chaque fois de faire les choses en grandes pompes...



Bien sûr que non.  Mais c'est dommage... Enfin, bon.



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Sud c'est une première



Raison de plus pour faire quelque-chose... de mémorable.  



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que cela a été initié par une Personne Nass (si je ne me trompe ) qui est juste de passage pour quelques jours à MArseille :rose:.



Ou alors, on appelle cela une FAES?  (Désolé Golf, sur mon PC, je trouve pas le AE ligaturé capitale.  )


----------



## nicogala (2 Décembre 2004)

Ah mais là on est parti dans le système Golf mais sans date précise... faudrait mettre vos dates de dispo à vous pour pouvoir fixer ...

(pour Webo : là c'est l'occasion qui fait le larron  on pourra dire que c'est une mini-AES pour se faire la main...on en refera d'autres... qd il fera chaud pour faire bronzer les suisses  )


* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








  - naas du 3 au 9
  - nicogala
  - Lila en début de soirée (une idée d'heure peut être ?)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
  - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
  - Yip (? replace-toi dans la bonne case, je sais pas où  ) à partir du 3 et à partir du milieu d'après-midi

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Web'O (c'est très tentant, mais ça va être difficile...)
  - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
  -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - 
  - 
  -


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de xxxx :_ 
  - nicogala :  à priori 4 places
  -MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )


Sinon, Macelene viendrait d'Avignon ? ça peut arranger son voisin Switcher ça non ? (au fait : content de voir que tu lis tjrs MacGé  )


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, c'est dommage d'annoncer une proposition d'AES un mois juste avant qu'elle n'ait lieue.


Dois je rappeler qu'on en a monté une en moins de 4 heures 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que cela a été initié par une Personne Nass (si je ne me trompe ) qui est juste de passage pour quelques jours à MArseille :rose:.


C'est pour çà que c'est une Fl'ÆS = Flash ÆS


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dois je rappeler qu'on en a monté une en moins de 4 heures



 C'était laquelle? 


Regarde là 
Veejee poste à 13:11 et j'arrivais à 16:50


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

attention les yeux....
voila le resto :love: alors il est pas fort le naas, allez m'en trouver des endroits comme ça


----------



## FANREM (2 Décembre 2004)

T'es sur que c'est ouvert en Janvier ?


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'est ouvert en Janvier ?


c'est tenu par la famille d'un copain


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

Je fourni le taxi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'en suis, sauf si déplacement professionnel dedernièreminutequinestpasprévuetquiprendbienlatête   

* x janvier 2005 *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf...*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

ici : à déterminer ​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - naas
  - nicogala
  - Lila
  - LeCcM
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
  - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Web'O (c'est très tentant, mais ça va être difficile...)
  - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
  -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - 
  - 
  -


*Co-voiturage*

  - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
  - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
  - LeCcM     : 3-4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_


----------



## kodex (3 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas gagné...

Le lieu choisi (la photo)... Très sympa mais ne serait-il pas plus simple de choisir un lieu de rendez-vous en ville plutôt (surtout pour une demi journée) ? Cela me semblerait moins contraignant et ouvert à plus de monde (accès bus, métro, train, ou même taxi) non  ?

La date aussi... Janvier c'est plutôt vague. 

Le co-voiturage... D'où partez-vous exactement ?

En bref, sans ces renseignements il est difficile de pouvoir s'inscrire sur la liste...


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2004)

la date du 3 au 9 janvier

il y a des voitures et donc, on peux se donner rendez vous au metro du stade, à la timone, ou tu peux, à saint charles bref ou tu veux (je viendrais d'istres perso ) a toi de le dire

en fait tu donnes tes contraintes comme tout le monde le fait et on trouve la meilleure date possible, mala :love:

le lieu: c'est une proposition, a toi de proposer autre chose


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
(ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - naas
  - nicogala
  - Lila
  - LeCcM
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
  - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Web'O (c'est très tentant, mais ça va être difficile...)
  - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
  -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - 
  - 
  -


*Co-voiturage*

  - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
  - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
  - LeCcM     : 3-4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
  - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
(ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - naas
  - nicogala
  - Lila
  - LeCcM
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
  - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
  -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
  - 
  -


*Co-voiturage*

  - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
  - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
  - LeCcM     : 3-4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
  - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres


----------



## kodex (3 Décembre 2004)

Je viens passer les fêtes à Marseille et je n'y serai plus à partir du 5 janvier. Je ne connais pas assez la ville pour vous proposer un point de rencontre des plus sympathique mais je sais encore prendre le métro ou le bus pour vous rejoindre quelque part. 
Voilà en partie pour mes contraintes, maintenant si ce n'est pas possible avant mon départ ce n'est pas bien grave, l'occasion faisait le larron comme on dit...


----------



## bibyfok (6 Décembre 2004)

Kikou a tous, moi j'adorerai venir, je suis de nice et j'ai pas de voiture alors si qqn passe par nice en voiture et pourrais me prendre et me balancer sur le retour ou me chercher a la gare de Marseille et me ramenner en fin d'aprem la bas aussi je suis des votres


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2004)

alors remplis le formulaire de notre ami golf  en rajoutant tes "conditions" ou "soucis" 
on verra après


----------



## bibyfok (6 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
 (ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
    -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - 
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres


----------



## FANREM (6 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
 (ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
    -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - 
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres



En esperant que vous ne faites pas ca le samedi


----------



## Yip (9 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
 (ou mieux si vous avez)



 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
    -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - 
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres
    - Yip     : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


Moi j'ai une forte préférence pour un mercredi après-midi, je bosse jusqu'à 19h30-20h sinon et depuis Fréjus ça me fait arriver tard...   

L'idéal ce serait le mercredi 5...

Sinon comme dit Web'O, avec plus de temps pour s'organiser... ou alors on remet ça dans deux mois  


Edit : J'avais pas vu la date, le 8 ou le 9 c'est


----------



## Lio70 (9 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
 (ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
    -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places  : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres
    - Yip     : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Décembre 2004)

Je ne serais pas disponible le samedi 8, par contre, ok pour dimanche 9.
Concernant le co-voiturage, départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin  

(FANREM, pas de pb, on devrait pouvoir s'organiser pour te récupérer à St Charles    )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
 (ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - * MacElene * en fonction des dates...  
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon (ça va dépendre ...  )
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places  : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres
    - Yip     : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

* samedi 8 ou dimanche 9 janvier 2005 tout l'après midi *

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre 
 (ou mieux si vous avez)


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - MacElene  le dimanche 9 Janvier c'est tout bon... 
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places   [_Au départ d'où ?]_
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places  : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres
    - Yip     : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël




Petite modif pour mettre des précisions quant au jour de dispo... Soit le 9 janvier pour une belle journée à la plage... Nass superbe cet endroit :style:


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2004)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*

*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - MacElene  le dimanche 9 Janvier c'est tout bon... 
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012)
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM     : 3-4 places : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
    - Yip     : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*

*Marseille Callelongue* 



			
				Callelongue a dit:
			
		

> Minuscule fjord situé « au bout du monde », Callelongue est le port le plus reculé de Marseille et le point de départ de longues randonnées dans les calanques, là où se nichent les petits ports de Sormiou et Morgiou.
> Callelongue : Boulevard Alexandre Delabre - 13008 Marseille


----------



## Lila (10 Décembre 2004)

.....OUINNNNNNNN ! je travaille ce jour là à 11h30.........
 mais bon je viendrai pour le café/poire/pastaga/cahouettes.....


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2004)

tu travailles de quelle heure à quelle heure ?.
car a 18h30 on doit aller cherche fanrem à st charles

au fait j'en profite qui connaît marseille ? car on est en train d'organiser l'apres callanque et donc visite d'un truc sympa ou pas, parce que si on est que des marseillais la visite du ferry-boat c'est pas trop découverte  (quoi que pour la photo  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> * dimanche 9 janvier 2005
> rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
> 
> *Marseille Callelongue*​



Pour motiver celles et ceux qui hésitent encore (et pour permettre à celles et ceux qui ne seront pas là de se faire une petite idée), ci-dessous 2 liens concernant "Callelongue" (visite virtuelle en 3D sur le premier que golf semble avoir visité    )
C'est Boooo ! 
Pour y aller, c'est facileeee !

On prend les maillots de bain ??  (bon d'accord, les combinaisons de plongée...)
   :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (10 Décembre 2004)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*


*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - MacElene  le dimanche 9 Janvier c'est tout bon... 
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


_____________________​
Personne, absolument personne ne sera abandonné comme une vieille chaussette sur le quai de la gare (à condition d'arriver avant 11h30 ou après 18h00  ), je serai tjrs là pour passer vous prendre ou vous ramener à la gare... (quitte à braver les hordes de péripatéticiens (- es ?)  )

Macelene, tu confirmes ta venue ? Et Switcher également ? (c'est pour que vous puissiez vous arranger pour venir ensemble si jamais...  )


----------



## nicogala (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, voici quelques détails un peu plus précis sur le programme prévu:

- 12h00 : Callelongue. Départ à pied vers le resto...

- 13h00 : Arrivée au resto de Marseilleveyre...repas puis après-midi Calanques






 - 17h30 : Départ en voiture de Callelongue vers les Goudes 




pour profiter du coucher de soleil : 







- 18h30 : montée à Notre-Dame de la Garde pour le panorama "Marseille by night"  






- 20h00 : direction un endroit sympa non encore arreté, où l'on pourra grignoter un peu et passer la soirée (un des pubs irlandais par exemple...)


Les points de rendez-vous seront fixés lorsqu'on aura assez d'infos sur qui vient , par quel moyen et par où (quelle autoroute). Merci de bien préciser vos plages horaires prévues d'arrivée et de départ


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*


*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  accompagnée c'est possible ?


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


_____________________​
Personne, absolument personne ne sera abandonné comme une vieille chaussette sur le quai de la gare (à condition d'arriver avant 11h30 ou après 18h00  ), je serai tjrs là pour passer vous prendre ou vous ramener à la gare... (quitte à braver les hordes de péripatéticiens (- es ?)  )


Switcher à confirmer: 

Macelene, tu confirmes ta venue: oui avec plaisir :style: Il est probable que je vienne accompagnée de ma smala  pour leur faire profiter du grand air iodé de la bonne Mer.  c'est possible ? 
Il est probable que nous organisions un transport de troupes depuis Avignon, avons deux voitures possible.  
Et ce en fonction de ceux qui voudront faire une halte en Avignon... à voir


----------



## petou (19 Décembre 2004)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*


*Au pays de la sardine plus grosse que le b½uf*

* Marseille *​ 
_____________________

marseilleveyre


 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


_____________________​
Personne, absolument personne ne sera abandonné comme une vieille chaussette sur le quai de la gare (à condition d'arriver avant 11h30 ou après 18h00  ), je serai tjrs là pour passer vous prendre ou vous ramener à la gare... (quitte à braver les hordes de péripatéticiens (- es ?)  )

_____________________​
Bonsoir à tous,
Je prend la conversation en route,
Mais je serais trés heureux de vous rencontrer sous le soleil de marseille.
De préférence le Dimanche 9.
Expliquez-moi comment m'inscrire et où sera le RDV. et à quelle heure ?
Moi je suis à 30 Kms de Marseille de l'autre côté, à la limite BDR - VAR : Saint Zacharie.
En vous remerciant d'avance de votre enthousiasme... A bientôt.


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

petou a dit:
			
		

> De préférence le Dimanche 9.
> Expliquez-moi comment m'inscrire et où sera le RDV. et à quelle heure ?


Heuuuu  :rateau: 
Voudrais pas dire mais t'as un problème d'optiques 

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre


 


			
				petou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis à 30 Kms de Marseille de l'autre côté, à la limite BDR - VAR : Saint Zacharie.
> En vous remerciant d'avance de votre enthousiasme... A bientôt.



*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ de Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël


_____________________


*Détails un peu plus précis sur le programme prévu*​
12h00 : Callelongue. Départ à pied vers le resto...

13h00 : Arrivée au resto de Marseilleveyre...repas puis après-midi Calanques






17h30 : Départ en voiture de Callelongue vers les Goudes 




pour profiter du coucher de soleil : 






18h30 : montée à Notre-Dame de la Garde pour le panorama "Marseille by night"  






20h00 : direction un endroit sympa non encore arreté, où l'on pourra grignoter un peu et passer la soirée 
(un des pubs irlandais par exemple...)​

_Les points de rendez-vous seront fixés lorsqu'on aura assez d'infos sur qui vient , par quel moyen et par où (quelle autoroute). Merci de bien préciser vos plages horaires prévues d'arrivée et de départ _


----------



## petou (19 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voudrais pas dire mais t'as un problème d'optiques


Merci pour m'avoir ouvert les yeux !!!!


*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 
    - Petou

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Switcher (travaille le samedi - vient en train)
    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style:


----------



## Switcher (19 Décembre 2004)

*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 
    - Petou
    - Switcher

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Pitchfork
    - 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style: 


*Macelene, je viens de t'envoyer un message en pv pour le co-voiturage à partir d'avignon...*


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 
    - Petou
    - Switcher

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Pitchfork
    - macinside

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style: 


*Macelene, je viens de t'envoyer un message en pv pour le co-voiturage à partir d'avignon.*


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

bon alors cette date ?  qui m'héberge ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez oublié ça dans vos listes là: 

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre



Moi je dis ça, c'est pour aider golf hein, hier il se plaignait qu'il fallait plus de monde pour modérer ce coin    
Bon et puis je me suis posé la question en voyant le tradada, pour savoir si je pourrais mais en fait je pourrai pas.  :rateau: 
Une prochaine fois surement.



_C'était vraiment très intéressant_


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon alors cette date ?  qui m'héberge ?



Organise toi et on en reparle     

Bon faites vite j'ai pas un palace


----------



## pireloup (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut les mac du paca!
je viens de découvrir votre existence (c jamais trop tard pour bien faire!!) et j'aimerais bien vous rejoindre! (peut etre pas le dimanche 9 cause grosse soirée la veille)
 
Je m'inscris de ce pas sur pacamac
a+


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez oublié ça dans vos listes là:
> Moi je dis ça, c'est pour aider golf hein, hier il se plaignait qu'il fallait plus de monde pour modérer ce coin


Ben que veux tu, t'auras toujours un hurluberlu pour ne pas suivre le fil ou les consignes 


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> Inscription


  

_____________________________________​

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre





*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 
    - Petou
    - Switcher

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Pitchfork
    - macinside

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Organise toi et on en reparle
> 
> Bon faites vite j'ai pas un palace



je regarde ce soir


----------



## ctrlinfos (22 Décembre 2004)

bzour...
z'peux v'nir manzer ????
Sans mon Mac =;-)

ctrl


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

bon alors, je prend un TGV le samedi soir vers 18h, je sais ou dormir  :love: je prend quel train pour rentrer de Marseille le dimanche soir ?


----------



## nicogala (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon alors, je prend un TGV le samedi soir vers 18h, je sais ou dormir  :love: je prend quel train pour rentrer de Marseille le dimanche soir ?


 Il doit y avoir un tgv qui part de Marseille St-Charles et qui arrive à Paris Gare-de-lyon...  maintenant après il faut te voir les horaires... 

>Ctrlinfo : tout le monde est bienvenu, il suffit de s'inscrire en donnant ses horaires d'arrivée et horaire prévu de départ, ainsi que le moyen de transport utilisé  (après on s'arrange pour le transport sur place...)


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Marseille St-Charles



ou ça ?


----------



## nicogala (22 Décembre 2004)

Bah oui, ils ont supprimé la ligne directe Marseilleveyre-Champs Elysés... 

Euh...sinon, tu as bien vu que cette Æs est à Marseille hein ?


----------



## Tyler (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir.


Je suis heureux de voir que ça commence à bouger !

Les gars je suis de Marseille et je suis des votre le 9 (j'habite à 10 minutes de calelongue.)

Dire que j'avais tenté ça il y a deux ans,l'aes Marseillaise, en ayant que 5 réponses !


A l'année prochaine !

YOUPI !


PS : Mackie, je suis trop content que tu viennes mec !
PS2 : Si quelqu'un à besoin d'etre  co voituré dans marseille qu'il me fasse signe (une place)


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, ils ont supprimé la ligne directe Marseilleveyre-Champs Elysés...
> 
> Euh...sinon, tu as bien vu que cette Æs est à Marseille hein ?



je suis jamais aller a Marseille


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

Ben que veux tu, t'auras toujours un hurluberlu pour ne pas suivre le fil ou les consignes   

_____________________________________​

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre




*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co) 
    - Petou
    - Switcher
    - macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Pitchfork


_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon  
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style:


----------



## Tyler (23 Décembre 2004)

Je peux savoir pourquoi je ne suis pas ajouté à la liste des JE VIENS C'EST SUR ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Je peux savoir pourquoi je ne suis pas ajouté à la liste des JE VIENS C'EST SUR ?


A ton âge tu crois encore que mackie sait faire une liste ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Je peux savoir pourquoi je ne suis pas ajouté à la liste des JE VIENS C'EST SUR ?



il faut s'ajouter manuellement


----------



## ficelle (23 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Dire que j'avais tenté ça il y a deux ans,l'aes Marseillaise, en ayant que 5 réponses !



et la mini AES de la traverse Prat alors, elle compte pour des prunes ?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et la mini AES de la traverse Prat alors, elle compte pour des prunes ?  :rateau:



la c'est une AES, pas une mini-AES :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

billets de trains réservé


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

le site de la SNCF délire


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

je me prépare :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

finalement je rentre avec le TGV de 19H29


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> finalement je rentre avec le TGV de 19H29



tu repars de quelle gare ???    

Faut prévoir un taxi


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Marseille Saint Charles


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre





*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co soit 4 et moi  ) 
    - Petou
    - Switcher
    - macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - Pitchfork


_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    -


*Co-voiturage*

   - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
   - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon   
   - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style: 



* mise à jour...   *


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Janvier 2005)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre




*Inscription*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








    - naas
    - nicogala
    - Lila
    - LeCcM
    - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
    - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
    - Yip 
    - MAcelene  (and co soit 4 et moi  ) 
    - Petou
    - Switcher
    - macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

    - 


_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

    - Madonna (Tiens c'est pas loin . Pourquoi pas? )
    -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





    - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
    - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
    - Pitchfork (je descends plus tard dans le mois) 


*Co-voiturage*

   - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
   - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon   
   - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
   - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
   - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
   - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style: 



* mise à jour...   *


----------



## petou (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous, Santé et prosperité

Où va t'on manger ?
Faut-t'il reserver le resto ? (si vous voulez, je peux m'en occuper.)

Merci d'avance, scusez-moi pour ces questions existentielles.


----------



## nicogala (3 Janvier 2005)

C'est indiqué post #47   normalement naas a du s'en occuper 

D'ici deux jours je vous communique les modalités de rendez-vous


----------



## petou (3 Janvier 2005)

OK, Merci, exusez-moi, mais nous serons 2 à manger.


----------



## FANREM (3 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas pu modifier mes horaires de train, car j'ai des billets non modifiables  :rose: , et la Sncf n'a absoument rien voulu savoir

J'arriverai donc dimanche soir à 18 H 30, je prends la voiture de location, et je suis des votres 

 avec le plus grand plaisir


----------



## nicogala (3 Janvier 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> OK, Merci, exusez-moi, mais nous serons 2 à manger.


T'es en colêre ? (  )
Sinon, je t'ai envoyé un mp vers midi, tu l'as consulté ?


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas pu modifier mes horaires de train, car j'ai des billets non modifiables  :rose: , et la Sncf n'a absoument rien voulu savoir
> 
> J'arriverai donc dimanche soir à 18 H 30, je prends la voiture de location, et je suis des votres
> 
> avec le plus grand plaisir



Mais bon dans la Vie on fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut 

On se verra à la Gare en déposant MAckie   

So long AES MArseille...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2005)

Amusez-vous bien...   On pensera à vous.  :love: Boivez pas trop...


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien...   On pensera à vous.  :love: Boivez pas trop...



Micro AES Avignonnaise pour test avec MAckie...    

Je vais m'empresser de faire le plein de boisson et ... bon je verrais bien    

On fera des photots


----------



## nicogala (4 Janvier 2005)

Ultimatum ! 

Afin de réserver pour le resto le 09 à midi, il me faut *impérativement* le nombre exact de personnes présentes au repas (les denrées étant livrées par bateau, il faut prévoir les quantités exactes à l'avance) .

Vous avez jusqu'à *mercredi 23h59 *(le 05/01 demain donc) pour me confirmer votre venue sur ce fil ou par MP.

Les personnes venant sans avoir confirmé à cette date ne pourront être assurées d'être servies (ce qui serait bête)

(Je suis désolé de pas avoir pu poster ça avant, j'ignorais encore cette condition...)


(bon, à la rigueur les confirmations pourront être prises en compte jusque jeudi vers 9-10h dernier délai)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ultimatum !
> 
> Afin de réserver pour le resto le 09 à midi, il me faut *impérativement* le nombre exact de personnes présentes au repas (les denrées étant livrées par bateau, il faut prévoir les quantités exactes à l'avance) .
> 
> ...



à mon avis, il a pris des cours chez le vadrouilleur...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
 rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre


 

*Inscription*​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








     - naas
     - nicogala
     - Lila
     - LeCcM
     - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
     - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
     - Yip 
     - MAcelene  (and co soit 4 et moi  ) 
     - Petou
     - Switcher
     - macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

     - Pitchfork


_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

     - 
     -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





     - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
     - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
     - madonna (impossible de traverser le Rhône à cette date là  )


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon   
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
    - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
    - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
    - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style: 



* mise à jour...   

*
 Je vous souhaite en tous cas le même temps qu'en ce début de semaine !


----------



## Switcher (4 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ultimatum !
> 
> Afin de réserver pour le resto le 09 à midi, il me faut *impérativement* le nombre exact de personnes présentes au repas (les denrées étant livrées par bateau, il faut prévoir les quantités exactes à l'avance) .
> 
> ...



- A priori, ça roule pour moi, si c'est pas 70 ¤ le repas ! 
 
Quessmonmange ? (Switcher, pour la bouffe, toujours le premier)


----------



## bacman (4 Janvier 2005)

des obligations familiales me confinent à demeure pour une grande partie de la journée; je ne pourrais donc vous rejoindre sur marseille qu'à partir de 18H, d'où mon interrogation: quel point de rencontre possible dans ce creneau horaire, je viens d'aix. s'il y a encore des partants pour la soirée, je vous propose un restau jap vers 20H


----------



## Lila (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben ça se confirme plutôt pour le café pour moi. Je bosse le midi.
 Mais pour le kawa, pousse kawa, pousse pousse-kawa je suis des votres.
 Si je peux, j'entraîne avec moi un alcoolite....mais bon c pas sûr...
 voili!


----------



## bibyfok (6 Janvier 2005)

Heu petite question en passant, je suis etudiant et mon budget pr la journee est serré... a votre avis faut prevoir combien pour la journee ?

Sinon je vois k'il y a UNE heure de marche jusqu au resto... heu vous pouvez preciser ? 
Merci


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2005)

* dimanche 9 janvier 2005
 rdv 12h00 sur le parking de callelongue*
marseilleveyre



 

*Inscription*​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








     - naas
     - nicogala
     - Lila
     - LeCcM
     - BiByFoK (A cdt que qqn me prenne a la gare de marseille et me ramene ou direct de nice avec qqn ki me Co-voiturerait )
     - Fanrem : mon train arrive a 18 H 30 le dimanche (sous reserve que vos horaires concordent)
     - Yip 
     - MAcelene  (and co soit 4 et moi  ) 
     - Petou
     - Switcher
     - macinside
     - Tyler

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

     - Pitchfork


_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

     - 
     -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





     - Web'O (ça n'est que partie remise pour une petite virée dans le Sud... :love: 
     - Lio70 (comme Web'O)
     - madonna (impossible de traverser le Rhône à cette date là  )


*Co-voiturage*

    - nicogala :  à priori 4 places à partir de st barnabé (13012=Marseille-Est)
    - MAcElene (and co) : voiture depuis le Pont d'Avignon   
    - LeCcM : 3-4 places : départ Salon de Provence, mais pas de pb pour faire un crochet si besoin
    - Naas : 3 places à partir d'istres (13800)
    - Yip : 3-4 places au départ de Fréjus Saint-Raphaël
    - Petou : 2 Personnes ( départ Saint Zacharie)  :style:  :style: 



* mise à jour...   

*
 Je vous souhaite en tous cas le même temps qu'en ce début de semaine !


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2005)

Serait-il possible de balancer :

LE LIEU EXACT DU RDV.

SI POSSIBLE, JE PROPOSE UN RDV SUR LE PARKING DE LA POINTE ROUGE PEUT ETRE ?
Je ne vois pas ou est votre parking , c'est à callelongue ok, mais ou ? A la fin, la ou après on ne peut plus aller au delà et qu'il y a le pizzayole ?


Merci d'envoyer plus d'infos !

RDV LE 9 à 12 h donc !


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Heu petite question en passant, je suis etudiant et mon budget pr la journee est serré... a votre avis faut prevoir combien pour la journee ?
> 
> Sinon je vois k'il y a UNE heure de marche jusqu au resto... heu vous pouvez preciser ?
> Merci




Soit tranquille, généralement le midi, même les restos les plus honereux sont à des prix sympa !
Je pense que ça ne sera pas bien cher (vive les menus le midi !)

A mon avis, prevois un pesant de 20 à 25 écus.

Etant etudiant, je ne peux aller au delà, donc je prévois ce budget (boisson comprise).


Sache que,je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner niveau alcool, mais si c'est comme à Paris, ça va PICOLER DUR ! 
A toi de voir ensuite ce que tu vas avoir envie de boire ! Et calcule ton budget par rapport à ça !

A très bientot !


----------



## nicogala (6 Janvier 2005)

Bon, voilà je vous communique la liste des personnes présentes au repas de midi le 09 janvier au resto de Marseilleveyre :

- Bibyfok
- LeConcombreMasque
- Macelene (& co)
- Mackie
- Petou
- Tyler
- Switcher
- Yip

ainsi que naas et moi-même 

Plus de pécisions sur le rendez-vous arrivent d'ici midi


----------



## nicogala (6 Janvier 2005)

Voila, j'ai les dernières infos précises : le repas n'exèdera pas 25¤ par personne, c'est sûr (sauf si vous voulez double ration et goûts de luxe+champagne  ), il sera plutôt plus près de 15¤   (prévoyez chèques ou monnaie, pas sûr qu'il y ait la CB...)


Le rendez-vous final est à 12h00 pétante au bout. ​

oui: au bout ... tout au bout... vous voyez, là où la route de Callelongue s'arrète et se finit en rond-point sur le port de Callelongue ? Et bien on s'attend tous là au rond-point sur le port (vous vous serez garé dans la descente le long de la route ou dans la montée si vous avez fait demi-tour au rond-point  ) je vous joins un plan sommaire, faites juste gaffe à pas descendre aux Goudes et à bien continuer tout droit vers Callelongue (Callelongue est bien indiquée sur les panneaux de toute façon, ou vous accostez un autochtone pour vous aiguiller )
En tout cas vous aurez l'impression d'être perdu et de vous retrouver au bout du monde...c'est normal, la route quitte la ville et se retrouve entre la mer et la roche (superbe  )


Important : couvrez-vous bien ! Avec le vent de mer il peut faire froid ds les Calanques ! coupe-vent, écharpe ET bonnet sont chaudement recommandés  de même que de bonnes chaussures (Mackie, ne viens pas en escarpins  ) car le sentier est un GR assez escarpé, rocailleux et parfois cahotique (mais pas du tout crevant) ... lunettes de soleil ? perso je prend les miennes  
Si vous craignez d'être mouillé par une chute dans la Grande-Bleue (Mackie pourrait fort bien choir accidentellement  ) prévoyez un rechange. 

Vous pouvez aussi prévoir un peu d'eau et de quoi goûter pour le 4h 


Et enfin, pour ceux qui ont des APN : ne les oubliez pas ! :rateau:

Si vous avez besoin d'autres renseignements, n'hésitez pas 

______________________________​

Je vous rappelle le programme prévu (soumis à variations) : 

- 12h00 : Callelongue. Départ à pied vers le resto...

- 13h00 : Arrivée au resto de Marseilleveyre...repas puis après-midi Calanques




 - 17h00 : Départ en voiture de Callelongue vers les Goudes 


pour profiter du coucher de soleil : 



- 18h00 : montée à Notre-Dame de la Garde pour le panorama "Marseille by night"  



- 19h00 : Point de RDV à la Préfecture

- 20h00 : direction un endroit sympa non encore arreté, où l'on pourra grignoter un peu et passer la soirée (un des pubs irlandais par exemple...)

______________________________​

Pour les personnes désirant rejoindre le groupe en soirée, je pense qu'on pourra faire comme ça :

Vers 19h00 on ira déposer Mackie au métro "Estrangin" et on se rangera en double-file le long du bassin de la Préfecture pour attendre FANREM et ceux qui veulent (voir plan 2)
Ceux qui veulent donc, m'avertiront par MP pour qu'on sache qui attendre et éventuellement me donner leur numéro de portable pour faciliter la rencontre 

Voilà (ouf!) je vous dis donc à Dimanche !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est vraiment ballo ça... j'aurais pu être parmi vous: j'ai trois jours de congé là...


----------



## FANREM (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment ballo ça... j'aurais pu être parmi vous: j'ai trois jours de congé là...



Pas trop tard pour te joindre a nous


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop tard pour te joindre a nous



Trop short...  Pas de billet, pas de logement.  Non, ça sera une prochaine fois. 

Have fun.


----------



## nicogala (8 Janvier 2005)

Bah t'en fais pas Webo, on pensera à toi et on t'enverra des photos  

Dernier point météo (le premier aussi d'ailleurs) : soleil voilé mais présent, vent faible (20km s'atténuant) de secteur ouest-NordOuest  devenant tournant en fin d'après-midi ... et 13°c mais à l'abris du vent dans les calanques ça ira plus haut 

Macelene et Mackie commencent déjà l'ÆS ce soir en Avignon  (Mackie, ne salis pas trop, t'es chez des gens là  )... et on a une pensée pour la fifille à macelene qui s'est fait mal au genou et ne peut donc pas venir  

A demain 


_(et soyez pas trop en retard  )_


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'en fais pas Webo, on pensera à toi et on t'enverra des photos
> 
> Dernier point météo (le premier aussi d'ailleurs) : soleil voilé mais présent, vent faible (20km s'atténuant) de secteur ouest-NordOuest  devenant tournant en fin d'après-midi ... et 13°c mais à l'abris du vent dans les calanques ça ira plus haut
> 
> ...



Merci tout le Monde... en tous cas cette micro Aes Avignonaise bat son plein... :   

On se prépare pour demain...  


Eh oui...  j'y vais seule avec MAckie ... 

MA Petite Lou ne peut plus marcher... un gros plâtre...
elle reste en garde avec son Papa...
@ demain  :love:


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MA Petite Lou ne peut plus marcher... un gros plâtre...


Gros bisous plein de courage pour ton p'tit bout


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui...  j'y vais seule avec MAckie ...



chut  amok va encore se faire des idées  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut  amok va encore se faire des idées  :love:



En même temps, c'est ton père...    C'est normal qu'il se fasse du soucis pour son rejeton... 

(dommage pour Lou,  et espérons que ça aille vite mieux). 

Amusez-vous bien!   :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

on est dans la calanque  c'est pas le bout du monde  on a une connexion GPRS :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on est dans la calanque  c'est pas le bout du monde  on a une connexion GPRS :love:


 

 personne encore dans l'eau....  on rentre à pied nous dit Naas... LeCCM nous dit que faut des gilerts pour tout le monde....  

 c'est super...  évidement je suis la seule parmls un tas de boules....  

   

 @ plus  :love:


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2005)

OUI !

  Nous étions là, au milieu de nul part.
  Sans faxe, sans éléctricité et sans eau courante, avec comme seule boisson du VIN de toutes couleurs.

  Tout c'est très bien passé, nous avons même pu poster grace à ma connection GPRS.

  Oui, tout c'est bien passé, jusqu'à que quelqu'un (dont je tairai le nom ici) sorte un OBJET NON IDENTIFIE : LE  " iFHUCK" .

  Non identifié jusqu'à ce que MACELENE le prenne, et le branche sur l'usb.

  L'objet rond et doux (d'après ce que j'ai compris) , s'est mis à vibrer à vive allure.

  NOUS AVONS DONC VU, TENEZ VOUS BIEN,  MACELENE essayant en AVANT PREMIERE,
  l'objet surprise de l'APPLE EXPO du 11, le fameux MAC a 500 EUROS, le IFHUCK !

  Un objet qui sert,dixit la notice : " à se detendre" après un bouleau archarné.

  Une femme modèle plutôt sexy pose avec, elle se le passe sur le visage. (J'ai trouvé celà bizzare.)

  C'est ce qui explique le fait que la Keynote ne sera pas retransmise online en streaming :

  STEVE JOBS PRESENTERA LA NOUVEAUTE EN petit caleçon moulant en LYCRA.


  Ca promet !


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

le TGV part de Marseille


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

ça commence bien, le TGV viens de s'arrêter a cause d'un signal d'alarme


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le TGV part de Marseille



Et toi t'es resté sur le quai? 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça commence bien, le TGV viens de s'arrêter a cause d'un signal d'alarme



  Mackie!  Voilà pour toi. :love:


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça commence bien, le TGV viens de s'arrêter a cause d'un signal d'alarme


Çà y est, il a explosé son forfait Bouygue tel


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Ou alors, c'est le pciste assis en face qui l'a éradiqué


----------



## Yip (9 Janvier 2005)

Deux tites photos de cet aprèm, soleil et marche à pieds, en attendant la suite :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2005)

vite fait 4 photos...   
Je trinque à distance à la santé de ceux qui continuent actuellement cette aes Marseillaise    :love: 
(PS : personne n'aurait un fusible 32 amp. ??    :hein:  :rateau: )


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas beau la vie ? Du soleil, une belle étendue bleue, des gens sympas et un mac... :love:

 Chouette week end, non?
 En tous cas vos images font envie. 


 Ben, de l'autre côté du Rhône, c'était pas mal non plus... 
 Une sorte de mini mini AES improvisée. Au gré des rencontres prévues et imprévues du week-end.
 Et la mer.


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau la vie ? Du soleil, une belle étendue bleue, des gens sympas et un mac... :love:
> 
> Chouette week end, non?
> En tous cas vos images font envie.
> ...



Oui c'est beau la vie       :love:

Manquait Lou Al et Mactosh... mais Lou va bien. 

Merci à Naas et nicogala pour cette organisation hors pair...nous nous sommes régalés vraiment... :love:

Pour finir, une rencontre dans Marseille avec FanRem et sa femme...  

Reste des images, de bons souvenirs... :love:  les photos arrivent...


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

voilà en couleurs L' ÆES de Marseille...  :love:

sorry pas eu le courage de faire des légendes adéquates, ça viendra... :rose: et puis sont dans le désordre, mais je ferais de l'ordre...

En attendant profitez-en...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

:love: C'est drôlement joli vot' coin...   Ça donne envie d'y venir (mmm les Calanques  ).  Super les tofs...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> voilà en couleurs L' ÆES de Marseille...  :love:
> 
> sorry pas eu le courage de faire des légendes adéquates, ça viendra... :rose: et puis sont dans le désordre, mais je ferais de l'ordre...
> 
> En attendant profitez-en...



superbes   

pas grave: suffit de regarder en remontant


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

Belle journée et j'en suis ravi pour vous 

Chouettes photos


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

mes photos sont en ligne :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mes photos sont en ligne :love:



très chouettes également


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

p'tain bizarre l'macdo


----------



## Yip (10 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain bizarre l'macdo





   






Bon je prépare ma galerie, je poste ça aujourd'hui ou demain (peut-être  )


----------



## nicogala (10 Janvier 2005)

Je vois que vous êtes bien rentrés  
Finalement on a eu une chance monstre avec la météo : aujourd'hui gris et facile 4-5°c de moins ! 
Après avoir bu un coup à Notre-Dame du Mont avant le (deuxième) départ de macelene&co, nous sommes allé un moment au pub Red Lion puis Yip et Petou ont pris le chemin du retour tandis que naas, FANREM, sa femme Marina et moi-même finissions cette journée au resto-chinois voisin du pub 
Je vous avourai que j'ai fini un peu sur les rotules (trop pensé à compter les gens et les voitures  ) mais très très content que tout se soit bien passé et que vous ayez tous passé une agréable journée 

ça donne envie de recommencer avec en plus des suisses et autres gens des hautes latitudes  ...


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que vous êtes bien rentrés
> Finalement on a eu une chance monstre avec la météo : aujourd'hui gris et facile 4-5°c de moins !
> Après avoir bu un coup à Notre-Dame du Mont avant le (deuxième) départ de macelene&co, nous sommes allé un moment au pub Red Lion puis Yip et Petou ont pris le chemin du retour tandis que naas, FANREM, sa femme Marina et moi-même finissions cette journée au resto-chinois voisin du pub
> Je vous avourai que j'ai fini un peu sur les rotules (trop pensé à compter les gens et les voitures  ) mais très très content que tout se soit bien passé et que vous ayez tous passé une agréable journée
> ...



on peut voir que tu es bien rentré    

Bon, je vois que cette fin de très belle journée s'est terminée en beauté :style:
Bien regretté de ne pouvoir partager avec vous cette fin d'ÆS Marseillaise...  mais bon les alléas des familles nombreuses   

Ce sont vraiment tes rotules qui étaient HS ou bien les neurones trop sollicités... ?      

En tous cas Merci encore :love: de cette attention de tous les instants.

Ce fut une bien belle Journée...Merci  :love: avec coups de soleil en plus  

À refaire... :style: aux beaux jours pour profiter d'un bain de mer...


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

Content de vous avoir connu :love: on remet ça au plus tard ... l'an prochain


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Content de vous avoir connu :love: on remet ça au plus tard ... l'an prochain




 

on n'attendra certainement pas l'année prochaine... ... c'était trop bian...  :love:

  

Bon je sais, tu es loin, dans les brouillards là haut... tout en haut...   mais quand tu repasseras par chez toi, on viendra c'est certain... :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

bon alors, a quand la prochaine ?  :love:


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

merci macelene et mackie pour les photos :love: c'est déjà en fond d'écran
yip on attends 

la prochaine mackie on peux faire si cela vous interesse une ballade plus grande dans les calanques avec fin au resto (personne n'est contre ? :love: ) et retour en bateau cette fois ci

ou alors en été avce une initation plongée, ça peux se faire aussi :love:


----------



## petou (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelle journée magnifique dans tous les sens du terme, un temps splendide, des macusers sympa
un (ou des) lieu idyllique
En fait je pense que pour la prochaine AES Marseillaise nous seront tous au RDV.
Bonne journée, à la prochaine.
Merci à Nicogala et Naas pour l'organisation.
_Peut-être que si l'on arrivait à s'éloigner dans les calanques, on perdrait enfin cette P.. de connexion GPRS._


----------



## Yip (11 Janvier 2005)

Voici enfin ma galerie :



Encore merci à tous, surtout aux GO (gentils organisateurs    ) naas et nicogala    c'était super sympa.

Une petite plongée cet été ça me tenterais assez


----------



## petou (11 Janvier 2005)

Superbe galerie... et des commentaires à hurler de rires !!!!


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Voici enfin ma galerie :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Superbe Galerie... beau travail  :love: ça donne envie de recommencer...

Allez hop une partie de baignade-picnique-oursinade-rosé-cakeauxolives-etc  pour ce printemps...  
:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2005)

Bravo pour vos galeries...    :love:   

Effectivement, on remet ça quand vous voulez (avec toute la petite famille en ce qui me concerne : vos têtes n'ont pas découragé la mère de mes enfants    )

Je remercie de nouveau publiquement nicogala et naas pour cette superbe journée


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

Vous aviez mis le mackie à la grenadine, c'est plus prudent 




(D'autant que je n'ai vu aucune ZX à l'horizon)​

Quand je dis que le Whiskey Irlandais, çà abrase 




(Z'avez vu les tifs)​


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous aviez mis le mackie à la grenadine, c'est plus prudent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est du rosé


----------



## Yip (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (D'autant que je n'ai vu aucune ZX à l'horizon)





  







			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> (Z'avez vu les tifs)



Non, où ça


----------



## Yip (11 Janvier 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Superbe galerie... et des commentaires à hurler de rires !!!!




Merci  


Il y a une ou deux private jokes pour les participants...  



Merci à tous pour les commentaires élogieux.    :love:


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Non, où ça


golf tu es un espèce de malotrou      c'est la faute a mon père, grand père et arrière grand père
ceux la si je te le chope avec leur gènes    :rateau: :bebe:


----------



## Yip (12 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> golf tu es un espèce de malotrou      c'est la faute a mon père, grand père et arrière grand père
> ceux la si je te le chope avec leur gènes    :rateau: :bebe:







Boaf, lui il en a plus sur le menton que sur le crâne alors... :


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une ou deux private jokes pour les participants...





			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> Boaf, lui il en a plus sur le menton que sur le crâne alors...


Mais, mais :affraid: que vient il s'immiscer dans mon private joke avec mon Irish Déplumé préféré  

Bon, ben moi, j'attends qu'ils tombent vite car l'entretien coûte cher et prend du temps  :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (12 Janvier 2005)

De retour a l'instant de Marseille,

Un enorme  a tous ceux que j'y ai rencontrés (ou plutot qui ont la gentillesse de nous accompagner si tard)

La prochaine fois, promis, je passe la totalité de la journée avec vous. 
Vos photos sont superbes, et ca donne vraiment envie


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2005)

alors le concert ?


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> De retour a l'instant de Marseille,
> 
> Un enorme  a tous ceux que j'y ai rencontrés (ou plutot qui ont la gentillesse de nous accompagner si tard)
> 
> ...



  nous zossi... :rose: contente d'avoir rebroussé chemin pour VOus  serrer la pince :love:

On remet ça quand vous voulez...  :style:


----------



## FANREM (13 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors le concert ?



Je voudrais pas polluer le fil de l'AES avec mon concert. 

En un mot ENORME, c'est aussi le titre de l'article du journal local


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors le concert ?



Super ce concert... J'en rentre à l'instant...  :love:    



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas polluer le fil de l'AES avec mon concert.
> 
> En un mot ENORME, c'est aussi le titre de l'article du journal local



Ouais c'est vrai.


----------



## Switcher (22 Janvier 2005)

Ben tiens, j'en rajoute une couche, et du coup je fais un peu remonter le fil... Désolé du retard, c'est pas non plus super-évident de taper quand on a une main dans le sac comme moâ (j'ai explosé ma titine il y a peu, c'est vrai que je devais changer de caisse bientôt, mais là, ça m'a fait bizarre...).

Qu'ajouter de plus par rapport à ce qui a déjà été dit et écrit : que cette première AES (pour moi) marseillaise restera à jamais gravé dans la pierre comme un grand moment de convivialité, de bonne humeur et de grand air. Que ceux qui n'y était pas le regrettent déjà et que ceux qui y étaient en seront à nouveau ? Bravo à tous ceux qui ont pris des photos témoignant de l'ambiance et du panorama (hmmm, fonds d'écran...). Les gentils organisateurs ont fait de l'excellent boulot...

Merci à tous et à bientôt...


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2005)

la misère ce resto hein ,  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, j'en rajoute une couche, et du coup je fais un peu remonter le fil... Désolé du retard, c'est pas non plus super-évident de taper quand on a une main dans le sac comme moâ (j'ai explosé ma titine il y a peu, c'est vrai que je devais changer de caisse bientôt, mais là, ça m'a fait bizarre...).
> 
> Qu'ajouter de plus par rapport à ce qui a déjà été dit et écrit : que cette première AES (pour moi) marseillaise restera à jamais gravé dans la pierre comme un grand moment de convivialité, de bonne humeur et de grand air. Que ceux qui n'y était pas le regrettent déjà et que ceux qui y étaient en seront à nouveau ? Bravo à tous ceux qui ont pris des photos témoignant de l'ambiance et du panorama (hmmm, fonds d'écran...). Les gentils organisateurs ont fait de l'excellent boulot...
> 
> Merci à tous et à bientôt...



Bon retablissement Switcher


----------



## Switcher (23 Janvier 2005)

Naas : j'imagine que tu as reçu mon petit chèque... ;-)

Concombre : merci.


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2005)

yes :king: merki bokrou


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2005)

ladies and gentlemen let me present you ze vérie laiteux photos
http://dada.b.free.fr/photos/aesmrs2005/index.html
_
(grâce au logiciel galerie _
un moment svp c'est en cours de chargement, certaines photos sont "assez grosses" (1Mo  )


----------



## Yip (25 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ladies and gentlemen let me present you ze vérie laiteux photos
> http://dada.b.free.fr/photos/aesmrs2005/index.html
> _
> (grâce au logiciel galerie _
> un moment svp c'est en cours de chargement, certaines photos sont "assez grosses" (1Mo  )





Véry biautifoule galerie naas, ande feune    


z'aime bocoup les fonds d'écrans gratuits  :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ladies and gentlemen let me present you ze vérie laiteux photos
> http://dada.b.free.fr/photos/aesmrs2005/index.html
> _
> (grâce au logiciel galerie _
> un moment svp c'est en cours de chargement, certaines photos sont "assez grosses" (1Mo  )



Merci NAas...  :love:  Je veux recommencer...     

Vivement le printemps...  La Mer, les calanques, les grandes plages du bout du monde, la pêche aux tellines , enfin tout quoi...     

On pourrait tenter une Aes en Camargue...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait tenter une Aes en Camargue...


 
Bonne idée ! Comme ça on fusionne les deux côtés du Rhône...  
Pourquoi pas Beauduc, par exemple...   Même si du coup, c'est version pique nique...


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ! Comme ça on fusionne les deux côtés du Rhône...
> Pourquoi pas Beauduc, par exemple...   Même si du coup, c'est version pique nique...



Mais Un Pic-Nic c'est géant...     bonne idée... :style:  

On peut même envisager d'y passer une nuit avec les moustiques...     


On va creuser... et on s'organise...     

ps: va falloir ouvrir un fil...


----------



## FANREM (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci NAas...  :love:  Je veux recommencer...



Moi aussi, je veux dire la totalité de la journée ensemble  

Pour le Pique nique, c'est    . Attention tout de meme au transport de toutes les bouteilles de rosé


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais Un Pic-Nic c'est géant...   bonne idée... :style:
> 
> On peut même envisager d'y passer une nuit avec les moustiques...
> 
> ...


 

T'as raison faut s'y prendre à l'avance.... parce qu'après certains râlent de ne pas avoir le temps de s'organiser.. ( WebO ?  ).
On en reparle !


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2005)

Il faut dire que cette AES c'est un piège , au départ on devait juste avec nicogala se faire un shambala a marseille, et cela a débouché en aes, le grand coupable étant un certain modo accompagné de  deux orques :affraid:  

mais le forfait etait vraiment sympa


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est repartit


----------

